# Wearing a helmet @ Which one



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Alright. I have been searching the forum and couldn't find a thread with this particular subject. 
The last couple of days I've been watching some vids (no surprise) but first I saw Kevin Pearce' "The Crash Reel" video, which btw if you haven't watched it - Do it! And now I just finished a video called "Helmets Are Cool". I found it on FB a friend of mine posted it and this just like The Crash Reel made me think maybe I should wear that helmet then. 

I need some feedbacks from you guys who's wearing one, which one would you recommend? I know it depends on your head shape and all but let me hear your thoughts about this. Maybe post some pictures too because I would really like to see how they look. (Yes I'am maybe one of those guys  )

Link to Helmets Are Cool: https://vimeo.com/77008826
Link to The Crash Reel trailer: The Crash Reel trailer - YouTube


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

One that fits...or a giro combyne


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

Sure thing homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

MenzelMorten said:


> Link to Helmets Are Cool: https://vimeo.com/77008826


That was a great video, thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

One that fits your head and your goggles if you wear bigger goggles (eg2's). I wear a Ride Duster helmet and really like.


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

trapper said:


> That was a great video, thanks for sharing that!


You're welcome man! It really made me think of how come I ain't riding with a helmet. Safety first they say, right? :blink:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

I already wear one after smacking my head good a couple times when I first started. I realize that's a personal choice and not one I'm about to get into an internet debate over, but I'm glad I wear mine and don't give a shit about what I look like in it. 

Regardless of whether it changes one's mind on the topic, that was still a good video.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah, like boots you gotta find the one that fits. That said, here are a few features I look for in helmets:

- adjustable sizing (through a ratchet or similar at the back of the head)

- close-able vents (helps when you ride in everything from -30 to +10 degrees)

- goggle fitment (the helmet needs to mate with the goggles properly, and produce little gogmet offspring)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I like removable ear muffs too. Nice feature to have in the spring. Much better removing those than having vents. 

Definitely get the one that fits.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> I like removable ear muffs too. Nice feature to have in the spring. Much better removing those than having vents.
> 
> Definitely get the one that fits.


I agree with killclimbz.

However, if you are like me and don't have anywhere to try on helmets, I would recommend the Smith Maze. It is my favorite helmet of about 4 different ones I've owned. Extremely lightweight, works with Anon and Oakley googles that I have.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I wear a helmet always! But couldn't sit thru those vids. Appreciate the warnings and all, but aside from taking normal precautions and making sure I wear protection and don't go and ride too far out of my skill set,...

...I really don't want to think about that kind of stuff! Yeah shit could happen. With or without a brain bucket, but, (....and this is just me!) having that stuff _too_ much in the front of my mind would keep me from ever leaving the house! :dunno:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Damn, that KP trailer..


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> I like removable ear muffs too. Nice feature to have in the spring. Much better removing those than having vents.
> 
> Definitely get the one that fits.


Removable ear muffs - Got it. I think I've seen some guys wearing a helmet over their beanie but is that really comfy I think?
Do you just wear your helmet with the ear muffs on and that will do it? 
I've been looking at some of the POC models but there's no dealer of them around here and I think it would be the best to try it on before buying.

Thank you all for your response guys I appreciate it. 

Chomps1211 I got your point there and I agree. I remember some older skate movies with all the bails in the end of it. They're not doing that in the same way anymore. Maybe it have something to do with this (who knows)

I'm not saying that this should be in our minds all the time when riding I just think that all snowboarders, if they haven't before, then they should make up their minds and maybe think twice before they choose not to wear the helmet.


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

MenzelMorten said:


> You're welcome man! It really made me think of how come I ain't riding with a helmet. Safety first they say, right? :blink:


Safety first... Then Teamwork!!!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Helmets are much warmer than beanies. It has to be pretty ridiculous cold for me to add something under it. Definitely not a regular beanie. That looks uncomfortable to me, doesn't it to you?

You can find beanies that are basically thin head socks. Or a face mask, neck warmer type thing with a head sock. You want a thin layer under your helmet. Should be something you can keep in a pocket and throw on when necessary. Not very many days in a season that I do find it necessary. It has to be pretty freaking cold. 

POC is supposed to make pretty nice helmets.


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I wear a helmet always! But couldn't sit thru those vids. Appreciate the warnings and all, but aside from taking normal precautions and making sure I wear protection and don't go and ride too far out of my skill set,...
> 
> ...I really don't want to think about that kind of stuff! Yeah shit could happen. With or without a brain bucket, but, (....and this is just me!) having that stuff _too_ much in the front of my mind would keep me from ever leaving the house! :dunno:


+1
Specially me being a beginner I am crashing and burning alot,
wouldn't board with out a helmet. I picked up a smith vantage helmet on clearance. you can find them on web for around $60 they are light weight and have lots of vents, and removable ear muffs i think as well


----------



## MenzelMorten (Sep 11, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Helmets are much warmer than beanies. It has to be pretty ridiculous cold for me to add something under it. Definitely not a regular beanie. That looks uncomfortable to me, doesn't it to you?
> 
> You can find beanies that are basically thin head socks. Or a face mask, neck warmer type thing with a head sock. You want a thin layer under your helmet. Should be something you can keep in a pocket and throw on when necessary. Not very many days in a season that I do find it necessary. It has to be pretty freaking cold.
> 
> POC is supposed to make pretty nice helmets.


Looks not comfortable at all though! I was just wondering if it was necessary 'cause a helmet looks warm enough in itself to me. 

I think I will try looking for somewhere to try some POC helmets on and some others as well. 

I'm using Oakley's Crowbar so it has to go with these


----------



## MrKrinkle (Mar 8, 2013)

I love my Ride Ninja helmet comes with speakers in the ear flaps no more stupid ear buds falling out half way down the hill...


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

I wear a POC receptor bug and it's super comfy - nice and warm too. I like it. Works well with my Smith Prophesy and Oakley Crowbars. Going to try it with Anon M2s this season but going to try them on together first. 

Also, POC make this which is pretty sexy if you ask me. 

Communication Neckroll - POC Sports


----------



## BruceWard (Dec 8, 2010)

*Bern*

I've been through a few helmets and would recommend you checking our BERN. I cracked my helmet clear through at Hunter Mt on Ice - (very scary actually since I didnt know I did it at the time but knew I hit my head very hard - only noticed the crack the next day when taking it out of the bag) - Anyway, BERN will replace a broken helmet for 35 bucks no questions asked - just send it back and they send you the replacement ASAP. Maybe other companies do the same but with BERN the experience was first class the whole way.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

POC helmets used to be incredible the way they fit. At the end of the 2011 season, they were bought out by another company and the quality of the materials in the liner went downhill.


My wife has an'11 receptor bug and it is awesome. I have a '12 Receptor bug and it is awful.

I would look at Bern as well.

My next lid will be a bern or Giro


----------



## FrootStick (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm in the process if buying my first helmet. Am really undecided on which one. I am looking closely at the Smith Maze and Ride Ninja.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I did this to my Bern Watts a couple days ago and my head feels fine. My neck is still pretty sore from the whiplash..



I did the exact same thing, same move (bs scorp) to a Red helmet a few years ago and my head hurt back there for like 8 months, probably cracked my skull or something.


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Shit klinger glad you are okay and had that helmet on. Just picked up a cheap like skateboard helmet this year and was only planning on wearing it to get more into park but watched that KP vid earlier this year and I actually have worn it out all the time and have more peace of mind with it on... 

To answer the question does anyone ride with a beanie under a helmet? I do, but I have a "summer" skate helmet with no winter liner just the foam and pads. Not uncomfortable and I also manage to cram some over the head earphones under the beanie as well and its like nothing. I will say it is so much warmer with a helmet vs no helmet spesh when you get blasted with wind on the chairlift.

Good luck in your selection.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

racer357 said:


> POC helmets used to be incredible the way they fit. At the end of the 2011 season, they were bought out by another company and the quality of the materials in the liner went downhill.
> 
> 
> My wife has an'11 receptor bug and it is awesome. I have a '12 Receptor bug and it is awful.
> ...


That's really interesting racer. I've got a '12 POC Receptor Bug as well and I love it. However when I pulled it out of the bag the other day the foam pads have all deteriorated while in storage. Not sure if it's a materials problem or a storage problem but either way I can't wear it until I get new pads sent over from POC. 

It really is a great lid while wearing though.


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

I own a Smith Varient brim and I love it Comfy, lightweight and it has saved my head a good few times. The downside is the pricetag.


----------



## snow2wake (Mar 31, 2013)

Sandbox helmet with Sandbox goggles for me. Big fan of their helmets.


----------



## DIESEL (Nov 26, 2012)

Found this while watching the Crash Reel trailer, it's extremely moving, almost brought me to tears. It's a shame how amazing this sport is but at the same time how dangerous it can truly be. Helmet or Die.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Last year getting on lift lost balance on ice, went backwards hit back of head on a pile of ice, cracked the whole back of the helmet. WOW do not like to think about my skull hitting that with no helmet.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I did this to my Bern Watts a couple days ago and my head feels fine. My neck is still pretty sore from the whiplash..
> 
> 
> 
> I did the exact same thing, same move (bs scorp) to a Red helmet a few years ago and my head hurt back there for like 8 months, probably cracked my skull or something.


Dude,glad your fine. cannot be rocking your Asian noggin like that:laugh:,well I guess it just shows your smart since you wear helmet anyway. Just glad you only got a whiplash, could have been worse.


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Yep, helmets are a great thing. Whenever people start complaining about why we need to wear helmets at Ski Club, I go on a rant. I often use myself as an example, tree + a very noobish me = a good headknock. Right now, I'm using a Giro Bevel, great helmet if you ask me, not even a scratch after I hit my head falling off a rail last year.


----------



## tradnwaves4snow (Nov 19, 2013)

Bern helmet gets my vote too.

just bought a new one, model is bern baker. looks sweet, fits amazing, keeps my head warm, you can change out the winter liner for a summer liner, low profile.

it actually looks rad but I wouldnt give a fuk if people thought I looked like a dork, head injuries are no joke.


----------



## RusWolf (Mar 12, 2013)

I use K2 Rival pro 2013/2014 model helmet.
it's very comfortable, audio sounds nice (i do not use it music option, but when i tested sound quality it was pretty clear).
inside of the helmet liner is kind of like a soft fleece type so that makes it very soft to the touch.
I originally purchased L but switched it to M because M was a snugger fit with any adjustments and store rep told me that tighter fit was better. L size had to be adjusted almost to the end to make it a snug fit.
Now i have to find which goggles will work with it.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

My argument for a helmet is this. You are almost always wearing something on your head so it might as well be something that protects you. I also wear one because of other people and things. Had a drunk girl on skis cause me and her to bail while unloading and the edge of her ski hit me on the top of my head hard enough to leave a nick in the shell of my helmet. Had a large chunk of ice come off the lift and hit my helmet Sunday.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

If I don't die soon, this Bern did an excellent job last week. 

I feel fine, my head never hurt, unlike my whiplashed neck. and back. my neck and my back.


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

Wear a helmet to protect your head for sure. But make sure you wear a helmet with MIPS tech to protect your brain...

To The Point: MIPS - Pinkbike


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> If I don't die soon, this Bern did an excellent job last week.
> 
> I feel fine, my head never hurt, unlike my whiplashed neck. and back. my neck and my back.


What did you hit?


----------



## Bleedblue666 (Nov 2, 2012)

My recommendation would be the smith maze...very light weight and comfortable.


----------



## sclogger (Dec 3, 2013)

I just picked up a Smith vantage. Incredible compared to my old Carrera. Feels almost 2 lbs lighter.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Jason said:


> What did you hit?


groomer, scorp doing a lazy back 1.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> groomer, scorp doing a lazy back 1.


Caught my heel edge on an icy groomer on my first day out. I panicked, got low and in the backseat and without a helmet I would have been knocked the fuck out.


----------



## Casper (May 22, 2011)

I had a Bern and now use a Giro Edit. Super light.


----------



## DrGwiz (Sep 23, 2013)

Anyone use the gyro combyn or have any thoughts on it?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I have two days on my combyn. It isn't lighter then a normal helmet but it is more comfortable. This is the type of helmet I believe the majority of people should be wearing. I'm going to do a full review with pics and such for it and my new G-force knee pads.


----------

